
Zenefits' blog – Becoming the Compliance Company - joez
https://www.zenefits.com/blog/new-zenefits-becoming-compliance-company
======
joez
Feels like their old cultural values offers a glimpse into why they've had
problems: \- Ready, Aim, Fire. \- Everyone's shit stinks. \- Do it yourself.

Anyone able to elaborate more on what each of these mean?

~~~
Myztiq
This particular portion smells of a deliberate attempt to differentiate: "we
are doing it 100% right now!" It says that their culture was never considered
and its more of an attack on their old way of life. I'd venture to guess that
much of that section is to create confidence in the "new" cultural values
through differentiation.

I highly doubt there was a meeting where the old values where decided and
driven forward in the company. This is all in an effort to be transparent
again, just as they originally planned.

